# looking for classes/camps/boot camps in the USA



## lordl (Jul 13, 2015)

hey friends

i was hoping a good bunch of you would be willing to help me out. 

currently im looking to take in a few classes throughout the USA that are related to BBQ. basically looking at classes that have to do with regional ways of cooking bbq. from meat selection-prep to wood, fire, sauces and anything else that pertains to that region. NOT looking for competition prep (yet). 

itls like to visit a region and for example see how central Texas does brisket

whats a good class in your area? 

Lordy


----------



## mummel (Jul 13, 2015)

Dont know of any but I can tell you this.  This forum is all you need.


----------



## bkleinsmid (Jul 13, 2015)

Slap-Yo-Daddy in Diamond Bar.....So Cal

Myron Mixon in I believe Georgia......

Brad


----------



## lordl (Jul 13, 2015)

mummel said:


> Dont know of any but I can tell you this.  This forum is all you need.


i do appreciate this forum but im looking for something much more hands on.


----------

